# Im signing off my account... new years resolution



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I wanted to thank you all for your help thus far, it has been a life saver for my marriage and me personally! Part of my New Years resolution is to stop any and all activity that I am having to "hide" like posting here in secret. If I post again, you may recognize my dilemma, but it will be in full transparency to my husband who knows my original name. Dont worry, I havent been up to no good, but realized that since I had kept private accounts open just in case is just as bad as me actually "going there" again. I have resolved that if Im going to have any sex, it will be only with my husband, with no other "potential" options even open to tinker with. Im doing this for my own spiritual growth to be open again, like I always was prior to the last 2 years.

I realize that keeping those options open, even when I wasnt accessing them, was creating a stumbling block both for me and my marriage. My husband is immature, yes, downright frustrating, yes, but he is the one I want. I dont even know why i kept the door closed but "unlocked" to the OM all this time... maybe it made me feel like I had this "oh yeah" mentality... like "oh yeah, you arent going to have sex with me for months, well, Ive got a backup..." Maybe it was helping to make me feel desirable in the face of my husbands rejection. I dont know, but its gone!

Happy New Year! If I post again under my regular name, I wont be able to identify who I am... that part of my life is now gone and forgotten as far as Im concerned. I wont be able to get messages from you all either. If I were to identify myself, that part would be alive and present.

Im really looking forward to this re-found purity of heart


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Uh huh. . .and the women in the Women's Clubhouse are giving up chocolate and I'm giving up clowning around 

Seriously, good luck to your resolutions. It's the time of year to make them and I have kept a few of mine over the years and I do think it is a under-celebrated holiday.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to see you go. I just signed up today but I have seen a lot of your posts. I am having similar problems with my spouse. I admire your dedication. Do you consider things to be a success or still a work in progress? Any pointers to somebody like me who is here on there last hope?


----------

